# Dead Sea Mud?



## Lye-er_Lye-er (Apr 1, 2014)

Where do you purchase Dead Sea Mud and Activated Charcoal? I order most things from WSP but they do not have it. Brambleberry has the activated charcoal, but not the Dead Sea Mud. I have found them both at Saffire Blue, but the shipping from Canada is ridiculous IMO.


----------



## grayceworks (Apr 1, 2014)

WSP had dead sea salts, but not the mud. Soap Making Resource is where I have gotten all my natural colorants, including the charcoal. They always send a goodie-bag of samples too. From Nature With Love has the salts, brine, and mud. Soapgoods has the mud.


----------



## Mellifera (Apr 1, 2014)

Camden grey has Dead Sea mud.


----------



## Lye-er_Lye-er (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for the quick responses!:clap: I will check these out!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2014)

I get my hardwood activated charcoal from Amazon


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2014)

A couple of online that carry dead sea mud
bulknaturaloils.com  (Jedwards International)
deadseabulkmaterials.com


----------



## Lye-er_Lye-er (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C8YCFU4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KSVF10/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Okay, before I make this purchase, will these two products work for the dead sea mud and activated charcoal commonly added to CP soaps?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2014)

this is the charcoal I buy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0026XWKKM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
and my mud comes from Dead Sea Bulk Materials


----------



## Lye-er_Lye-er (Apr 3, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> this is the charcoal I buy
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0026XWKKM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> and my mud comes from Dead Sea Bulk Materials



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ibavido (Sep 16, 2014)

*I have found it on promotions*

Check deleted


----------



## aprilprichard (Sep 16, 2014)

Newyorksoapmakingsupplies.com



Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making App....love this app!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2014)

New Directions Aromatics also carries it and I think Lotion Crafter but to lazy to look!


----------

